

Kevin Rose rejects cash offer, begins demolition for his Portland retreat - sudonim
http://www.oregonlive.com/news/oregonian/steve_duin/index.ssf/2014/06/steve_duin_googles_kevin_rose_2.html

======
spada
I wonder how much of a stir this would be causing if a wealthy "outsider"
wasn't doing this but a local that deemed the house not suitable to their
needs.

~~~
wj
For my whole life Oregonians have had it in for Californians moving up there.
We even called not coming to a complete stop at a stop sign a "California
stop."

From my understanding there is a heightened sensitivity to housing in
Portland. It doesn't have the natural urban boundary that San Francisco does
but have a self imposed urban growth boundary that causes distortion in
housing prices.

------
forgotpasswd3x
Why was the previous post of this story deleted?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7940516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7940516)

~~~
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7940927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7940927)

~~~
opendais
Thanks. Have you considered differentiating b/t user and moderator action with
something like [Dead] and [Dead - User Flag]?

